# Handschuhe - Verzauberungen



## MLK1006 (19. März 2008)

Hallo
wenn man Verzauberung auf händen auswählen will kann man die unteren nicht auswählen weil die werbung im weg ist 

Mfg


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (19. März 2008)

Eine andere Verzauberung auswählen die sichtbar ist.

Dann sollten sich die restlichen Verzauberungen auf einmal auch zeigen.


----------



## B3N (19. März 2008)

Jo, ein etwas blöder Bug, aber sind dran! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

